# All Mountain Freestyle Boots.



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you do a lot of park/rails?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

32 Tm-two. The Lashed is their most popular all-mtn boot, but slightly noodely. The Tm-two basically targets the same riding but is just more built, a little better tech, upgraded liners, etc.

If you don't hit park at all, and want something more bomber, the Prime is awesome.

32's are all your'e gonna hear from me, but you are correct about fit. They tend to run wide, while boots like Nike tend to run narrow (maybe u have narrow feet). K2 and Burton also make decent boots - supposedly Adidas is coming to the dance as well.

Go try some shit on, and don't skimp. Don't come back here and tell us you got a pair of Burton Motos - they have less support than my smartwool socks.


----------



## CoolMike90 (Sep 17, 2012)

Im not a huge fan of Burton. More than likely i'll be doing 90% Mountain 10% Park to hang out with my friends who do the opposite. I've heard 32's a lot. Any input on DC? I'll definitely try them on!




P.S. Thanks for the responses guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Salomon. I've wider feet and they are supposed to be narrow. Still the best boots I've tried.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CoolMike90 said:


> Im not a huge fan of Burton. More than likely i'll be doing 90% Mountain 10% Park to hang out with my friends who do the opposite. I've heard 32's a lot. Any input on DC? I'll definitely try them on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd consider DC just because they did start with shoes. I'd alot sooner buy a DC boot than a DC board 



Snow Hound said:


> Salomon. I've wider feet and they are supposed to be narrow. Still the best boots I've tried.


Salomon is the only company (that i KNOW of) that actually offers some of their models in WIDE versions. FWIW


----------



## CoolMike90 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think my feet are slightly wide but not not like crazy. I was looking at DC's Gizmos or Ceptors but I've hear so many good things about 32's ahh lol More than likely they'll being used with Atlas's or tt30's


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DC's feel like cardboard. The Gizmo's tightening system on the lower section is useless. Even cranking down those straps do minimal amounts of actual tightening on the boot. They do not use heat moldable liners either.

Other than that, 32's have a generally average fit in the heel, wider midfoot and wider toebox. K2, average, average, roomy. Burton, average, ave, ave. Ride is basically the same as K2 for fit. Salomon is narrow, average, roomy. Nike, narrow narrow, slightly roomier than narrow. Cecius fit similar to 32.

As you should be expecting though, try a bunch on and decide for yourself.

Alos using DC's experience in skate shoes as support that they may make a good boot is bad. Their skate shoes are garbage.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should checkout Celsius boots too. Something like the Xenon or Rexford might fit the bill.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Ride's intuition liner is bomb and I like them too cuz their boas come in medium stiff....check em out. I ride a lot of park but like to haul ass too so I like my boots a little on the stiffer side


----------



## CoolMike90 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guy's. I'm going to definitely look into 32's since they seem to match the profile of my feet. Unfortunately the two shops I have around here don't sell them so i'm going to do my research online and see which pair best fit my All Mountain, freestyle needs and than just pick up a pair from somewhere with a good return policy.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> Salomon. I've wider feet and they are supposed to be narrow. Still the best boots I've tried.


Great choice:thumbsup:


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

I got some DC Scouts with Boa, they feel like some pretty dope cardboard, and I got them for 69.99 on past season sale. The burton's I had before were literally destroying my achilles tendon for some reason.

The DC's leak a lot in the spring, I had to wring out my socks a couple of times at the end of the season.


----------

